#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Αγγλικής Μέθοδος. Διακοσμητική συνεχής δόμηση τοιχοποιίας.

## seismic

*Αγγλική Μέθοδος. Διακοσμητική συνεχή δόμηση τοιχοποιίας.* 

Με αφορμή την παραμονή μου για 5 χρόνια στην Αγγλία, και την εργασιακή μου σταδιοδρομία σαν κτίστης διακοσμητικού τούβλου σε αυτό το κράτος, μπορώ να σας μεταδώσω τις εμπειρίες μου, πάνω σε αυτό το ξένο για μας σύστημα.

Ακόμα να σας πω για πρωτότυπες μεθόδους προστασίας από τις υγρασίες τις τοιχοποιίας.
Πως κάνουν τον διακοσμητικό αρμό.
Πως αερίζετε μέσα η τοιχοποιία.
Πως κατασκευάζουν τις βάσεις
Πως αρχίζουν το χάραγμα
Πως χτίζουν το διακοσμητικό τούβλο
Πως τοποθετούν τα κουφώματα.
Πως τοποθετούν την μόνωση.

ΑΓΓΛΙΚΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΟΙΚΙΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ ΔΟΜΙΣΗΣ

ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΣΗ

Είναι ο ίδιος κατασκευαστικός τρόπος που χρησιμοποιείτε και στην Ελλάδα.
Σκάβουν τα θεμέλια κατά μήκος της εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας 
Κάνουν τα θεμέλια με ΟΣ
Αντί όμως να καλουπώσουν τοιχία ΟΣ για να κάνουν την υπερύψωση της βάσης, αυτοί κτίζουν τα σιδερότουβλα.
Είναι τούβλα συμπαγή, τα οποία είναι βαριά, μπλε χρώματος, που δεν ανεβάζουν, και αντέχουν στην υγρασία. 

Αφού ανεβάσουν την βάση 0,70 cm, συμπληρώνουν τα εσωτερικά κενά με μπάζα.
Η προτελευταία στρώση μετά τα μπάζα, είναι χαλίκι,και η τελευταία είναι άμμος.
Αυτές οι δύο τελευταίες στρώσεις χρησιμεύουν για την βελτίωση και συμπύκνωση των μπαζών, αλλά και για να μην ανεβάζει υγρασία.
Μετά τοποθετούν πάνω σε αυτό το στρώμα της άμμου νάιλον, για την καλύτερη προστασία από την υγρασία.

Πριν ρίξουν το μπετόν, χτίζουν περιμετρικά, άλλες δύο  σειρές σιδερότουβλα, αντί ξυλότυπο, για να μην φαίνεται το πάχος του μπετού περιμετρικά του σπιτιού.
Κατόπιν γεμίζουν το κενό με μπετό.
Το πάχος της τοιχοποιίας της θεμελίωσης εξαρτάτε από το πόσο μεγάλη είναι η οικία. Συνήθως είναι 0,20 cm για μικρή οικία.

ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΉ ΟΙΚΙΑΣ

Αφού κατασκευάσουν την βάση αλλάζουν τα τούβλα, και χτίζουν με διακοσμητικά τούβλα.
Αυτά παλιά είχαν χρώμα κόκκινο ήταν συμπαγή, και είχαν στο πάνω μέρος τους, ένα κοίλωμα για να δένουν καλύτερα οι αρμοί μεταξύ τους. 
Οι νέες όμως οικοδομές χτίζονται με κίτρινα τούβλα, και μαύρη λάσπη. 
Αυτά τα τούβλα δεν έχουν κοίλωμα όπως τα παλιά κόκκινα τούβλα, αλλά έχουν στο πάνω μέρος τρις μεγάλες οπές.
Αυτές χρησιμεύουν για να κόβετε εύκολα το τούβλο στην διάσταση που το θέλουν.

Το κόψιμο του τούβλου δεν γίνετε με τροχό.
Γίνετε με ένα πολύ πλατύ κοπίδι και ένα σφυρί, και σε αυτό βοηθούν πολύ αυτές οι τρις τρύπες.

Η λάσπη που χρησιμοποιούν δεν περιέχει ασβέστη.
Η λάσπη αποτελείτε από άμμο ποταμίσια, και τσιμέντο, σε αναλογία ένα προς τρία.
Στην Ελλάδα, μπορούμε αντί για ποταμίσια, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μάρμαρο σοβά. 

Ποτέ νταμαρίσια άμμο.

Για να γίνει μαύρη, βάζουν φούμο.
Αντί ασβέστη, για να είναι εύπλαστη, προσθέτουν στην μπετονιέρα λίγο υγρό πιάτων.
Τον αρμό στα μοντέρνα κτήρια, τον κάνουν βαθουλωτό, και τετράγωνο.

Για να το κατορθώσουν αυτό χρησιμοποιούν ένα εργαλείο ιδικό. 
Δες το κάτω σχήμα http://postimage.org/image/hnv4wgdp5/
Αυτό αποτελείτε από ένα  μακρύ στέλεχος, που στην μία του άκρη έχει το κοπτικό εργαλείο.

Στα πλαινά του στελέχους φέρει δύο τροχούς.
Αυτοί οι τροχοί σκοπό έχουν, να μην στομώνει η λάσπη που κόβει, κατά το πέρασμα του εργαλείου, και να πέφτει κάτω.
Αυτό γίνετε και ιδιοκατασκευή με ένα στέλεχος από ξύλο, μία πρόκα για κοπτικό, και δύο ρόδες παιχνιδιού. 

Πάντως μία εύκολη λύση είναι και το κάρφωμα μιας πρόκας στην άκρη του ξύλου, η οποία θα εξέχει 7 mm.
Ανεβοκατεβάζουμε την πρόκα με οδηγό το ξύλο, πρώτα στους κάθετους, και μετά στους οριζόντιους αρμούς.
Αφού πέσουν τα υπολείμματα της λάσπης, καθαρίζουμε τους αρμούς, σκουπίζοντας τους με μία πολύ μαλακιά τρίχα σκούπας.

Αυτή η τεχνική, κάνει πιο λείο τον αρμό, καθαρίζοντας συγχρόνως τα υπολείμματα.

Για το καθαριστικό των πιάτων, οι μηχανικοί είναι αντίθετοι, αλλά όλοι το βάζουν αν και σπάει την αντοχή του τσιμέντου.

Ο λόγος είναι ο εξής.
Η ποταμίσια η άμμος είναι πιο βαριά από το τσιμέντο και το νερό.
Όταν λιπών ο μάστορας έχει την λάσπη στην σκάφη, η άμμος πάει κάτω, και το νερό με το τσιμέντο ανεβαίνει επάνω.

Έτσι η λάσπη μετατρέπετε σε πολύ μαλακιά στην επιφάνεια  της σκάφης, και κόκαλο στον πάτο της σκάφης. 
Για τον λόγο αυτό, ο μάστορας πρέπει να την ανακατεύει με το μυστρί συνέχεια,για να μπορεί να την δουλέψει, και αυτό του παίρνει χρόνο. 
Το υγρό πιάτων μειώνει το φαινόμενο αυτό, παρέχοντας σινάφια στα υλικά, γιατί είναι κολλώδες.

Τα σιδερότουβλα υπάρχουν τριάντα χρόνια στην Αγγλία. Είναι ακριβά τούβλα, και συνήθως δεν φαίνονται διότι είναι καλυμμένα με χώμα. Τα χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως για μεγάλες βαριές κατασκευές. Είναι κάτω από το γρασίδι, και πίσω από τις τελευταίες σειρές τις βάσης.

Όσο για το βαθούλωμα στα καινούρια τούβλα κίτρινα και κόκκινα, δεν υπάρχει πια.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι αυτές οι 3 εγκάρσιες τρύπες, και δένουν καλύτερα με την λάσπη, αλλά και κόβονται με το κοπίδι, ευκολότερα από τα άλλα.

Τα κίτρινα τούβλα θα τα δεις έξω από πόλης σε νέες οικοδομές.
Μέσα σε πόλης διατηρούν το παραδοσιακό.
Το κίτρινο τούβλο με μαύρη λάσπη είναι για τα μοντέρνα κτίρια.

Ακόμα κάτω από το μηδέν, απαγορεύετε το χτίσιμο.
Εκτός του ότι δεν είναι καλώ για την κατασκευή, έχει και ένα άλλο μείον.
Δεν στεγνώνει, απλά παγώνει.
Όταν έχεις κτίσεις πολλές σειρές τούβλα κατά τον παγετό, και μετά ανέβει η θερμοκρασία, παρατηρείτε το εξής.

Αρχίζει πρώτα το ντουβάρι να ξερνάει νερό,  μετά στραβώνει, κάθετε ο αρμός, και πέφτει.
Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι όταν ανέβει η θερμοκρασία, τότε αρχίζει να τραβάει η λάσπη, και οι κάτω σειρές δεν αντέχουν το βάρος, διότι είναι φρέσκες.

ΧΤΙΣΙΜΟ ΟΙΚΊΑΣ

Όταν κατασκευαστεί η βάση, τότε πριν χτίσουμε την οικία, παίρνουμε  ένα ρολό από πισσόχαρτο ή εύκαμπτο πλαστικό, 0,30 cm πλάτος, και αφού βάλουμε λάσπη περιμετρικά της οικίας, το σιδερώνουμε με το μυστρί ώστε να κολλήσει με την λάσπη.

Αυτό επιτυγχάνει την υδρομόνωση μεταξύ της βάσης και της οικίας,ώστε να μην ανεβάζει υγρασία, από την βάση.

Μετά χτίζουμε  περιμετρικά πάνω στο πισσόχαρτο, μία μόνο σειρά, σαν εξωτερικό χάραγμα, προσέχοντας το ένα τούβλο να είναι μετά το άλλο, ακόμα και στα κενά που αφήνουμε στις πόρτες.

Αυτό γίνετε γιατί όταν ο τοίχος χτιστεί πάνω από το ύψος της πόρτας, πρέπει να ταιριάζουν οι αρμοί που θα βρουν την άλλη μεριά του λαμπά της πόρτας.

Αφού χτιστεί η πρώτη σειρά, πλάτους 0,10 cm, τότε ξανά παίρνουμε ένα πισσόχαρτο, λίγο πιο πλατύ, 0,50 cm, και αφού βάλουμε λάσπη στο πάνω μέρος της πρώτης σειράς, το σιδερώνουμε με το μυστρί, αφήνοντας το πισσόχαρτο να εξέχει από την μέσα μεριά της οικίας.
Αυτό το δεύτερο πισσόχαρτο, όταν αργότερα χτίσουμε την πρώτη σειρά του εσωτερικού τοίχου με τσιμεντόλιθο, το τοποθετούμε πάλη με λάσπη, στο πάνω μέρος αυτού του τσιμεντόλιθου, σιδερώνοντας αυτό με το μυστρί.

Αυτό το δεύτερο τοποθετημένο πισσόχαρτο, επειδή ο μέσα τσιμεντόλιθος είναι πιο ψιλός ( 0,10x0,20x0,40 cm ) από το εξωτερικό τούβλο, παίρνει μία κλίση προς τα έξω.

Αυτή η κλίση χρησιμεύει για τον εξής λόγο.
Αν τυχόν περάσουν τα νερά της βροχής, την εξωτερική διακοσμητική τοιχοποιία,τότε αυτά κυλάνε εσωτερικά του τοίχου, καταλήγουν στο δεύτερο πισσόχαρτο, και επειδή αυτό έχει κλίση προς τα έξω, φεύγουν προς τα έξω, χωρίς να λιμνάζουν, και να μεταφέρουν την υγρασία στον εσωτερικό τοίχο. 

Όταν χτίζουμε την δεύτερη σειρά τούβλα στην εξωτερική τοιχοποιία, στο ύψος του πισσόχαρτου, ανά 10 τούβλα, δεν βάζουμε λάσπη στον κάθετο αρμό του τούβλου, ώστε να δημιουργήσουμε μικρές οπές.
Αυτές χρησιμεύουν για να φεύγει το νερό της βροχής, που αποβάλει το υπό κλίση πισσόχαρτο.

Ακόμα στην δεύτερη σειρά, κάπου στο κέντρο του εξωτερικού τοίχου, τοποθετούμε και ένα άλλο τούβλο που δεν μοιάζει με τα άλλα.
Έχει το ίδιο μήκος, αλλά τριπλάσιο και, ύψος, και είναι γεμάτο τρύπες. 
Τοποθετούμε και άλλο ένα ίδιο τούβλο, στο πάνω κεντρικό σημείο του τοίχου.

Ο συνδυασμός αυτός της τοποθέτησης, μαζί με τις οπές που φέρουν, χρησιμεύει για τον αερισμό του κενού ανάμεσα στις δύο τοιχοποιίες, ώστε να στεγνώνει η τειχών  υγρασία που θα περάσει, και να μην μετατρέπετε σε ατμό χωρίς διαφυγή, γιατί μεταφέρετε η υγρασία όταν δεν αερίζετε μέσω ατμού, στον μέσα τοίχο.  

Είπαμε ότι πρώτα χτίζουν περιμετρικά της οικίας την πρώτη σειρά τούβλα πάνω στο πισσόχαρτο, προσέχοντας το ένα να είναι μετά το άλλο, ακόμα και στα ανοίγματα των κουφωμάτων.
Αυτό το κάνουν για δύο λόγους.
α) Για την τοποθέτηση των κουφωμάτων ( πόρτες ) Ναι καλά ακούσατε?  Εκεί τις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα, τα  τοποθετεί ο χτίστης.
Είναι εργοστασιακά κουφώματα, βαμμένα, καλυμμένα με διαφανή ζελατίνη.

Έχουν συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις, ώστε όταν χτίζουμε τις σειρές των τούβλων, και φθάνουμε το άνω μέρος του κουφώματος, να συμπίπτει το ύψος του τοίχου με το κούφωμα. 

Στο χτίσιμο το τούβλο έχει ύψος 68 mm και η λάσπη ( αρμός )7 mm. Τούβλο και λάσπη μαζί, 75 mm.

Τώρα πως στερεώνουμε την πόρτα σε μία σειρά?
Τοποθετούμε το κούφωμα στο άνοιγμα που έχουμε μετρήσει, και αφήσει πριν, αλλά 9 cm πιο μέσα από την εξωτερική νοητή ευθεία του τοίχου. ( Αν θέλουμε το κούφωμα πιο μέσα, πρέπει να γυρίσουμε κόντρα τούβλο, να κάνουμε γωνία.)

Κατόπι παίρνουμε ένα μαδέρι 4 m, του καρφώνουμε στην μία του άκρη μία μεγάλη πρόκα, ( Σαρανταπεντάρα ) ώστε αυτή να σχηματίσει με το μαδέρι γωνία 90 μοιρών. 

Τοποθετούμε το μαδέρι με κλίση 45 μοιρών, μεταξύ δαπέδου και πάνω μέρους της πόρτας, έτσι ώστε η πρόκα να μαγκώσει την 
πόρτα, στο τρίγωνο, που σχηματίζει με το μαδέρι.

Στο άλλο μέρος του μαδεριού, τοποθετούμε ένα τσιμεντόλιθο για κόντρα.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο, η πόρτα και το μαδέρι, σχηματίζουν ένα ορθογώνιο τρίγωνο, και το ένα κρατάει το άλλο.

Έτσι τώρα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να αλφαδιάσουμε την πόρτα, για να κτίσουμε γύρο της.
Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο τοποθετούμε και τα παράθυρα.

Αφού τοποθετήσουμε τις πόρτες, τότε αρχίζουμε το χτίσιμο ( όχι με πηχάκια....πως? ) 

Χτίζουμε πρώτα τις γωνίες. 
10 τούβλα στην σειρά, από την μία μεριά του τοίχου, 10 τούβλα από την άλλη μεριά του τοίχου, της γωνίας
Ή δεύτερη σειρά 9 τούβλα και 9 τούβλα από την άλλη.
Η τρίτη σειρά 8 και 8.
ώσπου να σχηματίσουμε μια γωνιακή πυραμίδα.

Την ώρα που χτίζουμε την γωνία, προσέχουμε τα εξής. 
α) Αρμός + τούβλο = 75 mm    10 σειρές ύψος 75 cm  20 σειρές ύψος 1,5 m
β) Αλφαδιάζουμε κάθε τούβλο της γωνίας που βάζουμε, και οριζόντια, αλλά και κάθετα.
    Στην γωνία επάνω,σε αυτό το γωνιακό τούβλο, αλφαδιάζουμε και από τις δύο κάθετες μεριές της γωνίας, αλλά και από πάνω.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## seismic

Την λάσπη την ανοίγουμε στο κέντρο, και μαζεύουμε την λάσπη από τις πλευρές του τούβλου, ώστε να είναι ομοιόμορφη, και χωρίς καινά στις άκρες.

Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο χτίζουμε και τις άλλες γωνίες, εσωτερικές, ή εξωτερικές.

Αφού στεγνώσει λίγο η λάσπη, και γίνει νωπή, τότε ξύνομαι τους αρμούς με το εργαλείο που αναφέραμε προηγουμένως.
Το κάτω σχήμα.
http://postimage.org/image/hnv4wgdp5/
Το πάνω σχήμα ( L ) είναι ένα άλλο εργαλείο, το οποίο το χρησιμοποιούμε για να στερεώσουμε το ράμμα, πάνω στην γωνία, χωρίς να τραυματίζουμε τον αρμό με πρόκα.
Τοποθετούμε την μία πλευρά από το ράμμα, μέσα στην σχισμή του ( V ) της ξύλινης γωνίας, και τυλίγουμε λίγο το ράμμα γύρω από το ξύλο, ώστε να μαγκώσει.  

Τοποθετούμε την ξύλινη γωνία πάνω στην γωνία του τοίχου.
Τεντώνοντας το ράμμα, πάμε στην απέναντι γωνία, και κάνουμε την ίδια εργασία σε μία δεύτερη ξύλινη γωνία, προσέχοντας όμως το ράμμα να είναι 30 με 50 cm μικρότερο από το μήκος  του τοίχου.

Αυτό το κάνουμε, ώστε να μπορούμε να τεντώσουμε το ράμμα με μεγάλη δύναμη, ώστε και να ισιώσει πλήρως, αλλά και για να στέκονται μόνες τους οι ξύλινες γωνίες,πάνω στις γωνίες του τοίχου, από τον εφελκυσμό που εφαρμόζει η ελαστικότητα του ράμματος σε αυτές.

Έτσι έχουμε δύο γωνίες ξύλινες, (που εφελκύονται από το ράμμα )  που μπορούμε να τις ανεβάζουμε και κατεβάζουμε εκεί που θέλουμε.
Σε κλειστές αντίθετες γωνίες, (Γ) βάζουμε πρόκα ή σουβλί. 

Τώρα μπορούμε να κτίσουμε τον υπόλοιπο τοίχο, ανάμεσα στις δύο γωνίες.

Αφού βάλουμε το ράμμα στο σωστό σημείο του αρμού, και από τις δύο πλευρές, τότε χτίζουμε όλη την σειρά πέρα ως πέρα, μία μία, προσέχοντας το τούβλο να είναι κοντά στο ράμμα, αλλά και να μην εξέχουν οι πάνω γωνίες του τούβλου, πάνω ή  πιο κάτω από το ράμμα.
Αφού χτίσουμε αρκετές σειρές, τις ξύνομαι με το εργαλείο, πρώτα τους κάθετους αρμούς, και μετά τους οριζόντιους.
Τους σκουπίζουμε ελαφριά με μία μαλακιά σκούπα.

Αν έχουν λερωθεί  τα τούβλα, τα πλένουμε με ένα σφουγγάρι και νερό, αφού έχουμε πρώτα ξύσει τον αρμό.

Το μυστρί μας καλό είναι να είναι λίγο μυτερό,για να ανοίγουμε την λάσπη, αλλά και λίγο στρογγυλεμένο στις πλευρές του, ώστε την στιγμή που μαζεύουμε την λάσπη που εξέχει από το τούβλο, να μην λερώνουμε τον τοίχο.

Πάντα όταν μαζεύουμε την λάσπη που εξέχει από το τούβλο, το μυστρί μας πρέπει να έχει μία πορεία ανοδική, και μία κλίση 45 μοιρών με τον τοίχο, ώστε η λάσπη να κόβετε και να πέφτει προς την πάνω κεκλιμένη επιφάνεια του μυστριού, για να μην λερώνουμε τον τοίχο.

Ανά 9 σειρές τούβλα , ( στον ένατο αρμό, ) τοποθετούμε συνδετήρες, για να συνδέσουμε την εξωτερική με την μετέπειτα εσωτερική τοιχοποιία.

Αυτούς τους συνδετήρες τους τοποθετούμε μέσα στην λάσπη, την ώρα που κτίζουμε, ανά ένα μέτρο, και προσέχουμε να εξέχουν προς την εσωτερική τοιχοποιία.

Όταν έχουμε φτάσει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο ύψος την εξωτερική τοιχοποιία,τότε χτίζουμε από μέσα την εσωτερική τοιχοποιία, που συνήθως αποτελείτε από τσιμεντόλιθους, τύπου 
Άλφα Μπλόκ.
Οι εξωτερικοί χτισμένοι συνδετήρες, συμπίπτουν με τους αρμούς της εσωτερικής τοιχοποιίας ( τσιμεντόλιθων, ) ανά τρεις  σειρές ύψος.

Ακόμα συμπίπτουν και οι διαστάσεις των φύλων της μόνωσης.
Η μόνωση τοποθετήτε εσωτερικά της εσωτερικής τοιχοποιίας, και στερεώνετε με διχάλες οι οποίες κουμπώνουν πάνω στους συνδετήρες.

Στην εξωτερική τοιχοποιία τοποθετούμε την σκαλωσιά, και χτίζουμε την οικοδομή εξωτερικά.
Στην τελευταία  σειρά πριν γίνει η σκαλωσιά, ανά 10 τούβλα, δεν βάζουμε λάσπη στον κάθετο αρμό.
Σε αυτό τον κάθετο άδειο αρμό, τοποθετούμε οριζοντίως και κόντρα στον τοίχο μία σωλήνα πεπλατυσμένη στο ένα της άκρο, ώστε να χωράει να μπει μέσα στον άδειο αρμό.

Από την άλλη μεριά αυτής της σωλήνας, ένας σύνδεσμος, την ενώνει με μία κάθετη σωλήνα.
Αυτές οι δύο σωλήνες σχηματίζουν ένα  Γ ή ένα Π με τον τοίχο

Κατασκευάζοντας πολλά Π  τα οποία τα συνδέουμε και μεταξύ τους έχουμε την σκαλωσιά στην οποία μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε τα μαδέρια.

Πάνω στην σκαλωσιά ανεβάζουμε τούβλα, τα οποία τα τοποθετούμε ανά ντάνες, ανά ένα μέτρο.
Στα κενά που δημιουργούνται, τοποθετούμε πολλές σκάφες για την λάσπη, ώστε να μην μετακινούμε την σκάφη συνέχεια.
Η μεταφορά των υλικών γίνετε με ανεμόσκαλα, ή κλάρκ.
Η σκαλωσιά τοποθετείτε από ειδικευμένα συνεργεία, τα οποία σου τις νοικιάζουν με την μέρα. 

Όταν έχουμε φθάσει στο ύψος της πόρτας και των παραθύρων, ( στο σημείο που τοποθετούμε το δικό μας πρέκι ) τοποθετούμε το LENDL ( Λέντλ )

http://postimage.org/image/aqw0lfwrd/

Πήρε το όνομα αυτού που το ανακάλυψε.

Είναι ένα προφίλ από ανοξείδωτο χάλυβα, βαμμένο μαύρο, και γεμάτο στρογγυλές τρύπες, στο κάτω, και πίσω σημείο. 
Αυτές οι τρύπες χρησιμεύουν για να πιάνει ο ιδικός σοβάς που διαθέτουν, πάνω στον χάλυβα.(LENDL)

Το σχήμα του είναι κατάλληλο έτσι ώστε
α) Να μην φαίνεται  εξωτερικά, αλλά να στηρίζει το όρθιο τούβλο ( στρατιώτες.)
β) Να έχει αρκετή αντοχή.
γ) Να εξωθεί προς τα έξω τα νερά που διαπερνούν  την εξωτερική τοιχοποιία.
ε) Να δέχεται επάνω του και εσωτερικά του, την τοιχοποιία του Αλφα Μπλόκ.

Μπορούμε πάντως να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε  το λέντλ,και να το κατασκευάσουμε με τον παλιό τον τρόπο.

Παλιός Τρόπος

Στηρίζουμε ένα ξύλο  από τον ένα λαμπά στον άλλο, και χτίζουμε τα τούβλα όρθια, (μόνο στο σημείο του κουφώματος.) για μεγαλύτερη αντοχή.
Μετά βγάζουμε το ξύλο.
Από μέσα τοποθετούμε πρέκι σαν το δικό μας, και χτίζουμε το Άλφα Μπλοκ.
Μπορούμε, βάζοντας και λίγη λάσπη πάνω στο βοηθητικό ξύλο στήριξης, να κατασκευάσουμε μικρό αξονικό καλούπι.
Τα όρθια τούβλα, τοποθετούνται και στην ποδιά του παραθύρου. 

Αφού κτίσουμε τον πρώτο όροφο εξωτερικά, κάνουμε σκαλωσιά εσωτερικά και χτίζουμε και το άλφα μπλοκ μέχρι το ύψος της πρώτης οροφής.
Κατόπιν τοποθετούμε τις τράγιες της οροφής, ανά 0,60 cm κατά την μικρότερη διεύθυνση του δώματος το οποίο θέλουμε να καλύψουμε. 
Εκεί κάτω από τις τράγιες αυτές, θα καρφωθεί αργότερα η γυψοσανίδα, και αφού περαστούν από πάνω τους και τα ηλεκτρικά,και μπει και η μόνωση του πετροβάμβακα, θα πετσωθεί από πάνω με ραμποτέ ξύλο, και κατόπιν με μοκέτα.
Έχοντας λιπών βάλει τις τράγιες, και έχοντας  χτίσει τα κενά που υπήρχαν μεταξύ των με άλφα μπλοκ, τότε αυτές είναι αρκετά ισχυρές, ώστε να ρίξουμε επάνω τους μαδέρια, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να χτίσουμε μέχρι ένα ύψος, την υπόλοιπη εσωτερική τοιχοποιία. 

Βίντεο















Όταν τελειώσουμε το ισόγειο και τον πρώτο όροφο, εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά, και έχουμε τοποθετήσει και τα δοκάρια ( τράγιες ) του ισογείου και του πρώτου ορόφου,τότε πρέπει να κατασκευάσουμε το τριγωνικό μέρος της οροφής.

Αφού τοποθετήσουμε τα μαδέρια πάνω στις τράγιες του πρώτου ορόφου ώστε να μπορούμε να εργασθούμε, καρφώνουμε ένα ξύλο στο κέντρο, και εσωτερικά στην τοιχοποιίας από Άλφα μπλοκ.

Στην κορυφή αυτού του ξύλου, και στις δύο άκρες της τοιχοποιίας, θα τοποθετήσουμε το ράμμα οδηγό, το οποίο θα σχηματίσει ένα τρίγωνο.

Αφού ελέγξουμε το ξύλο με το αλφάδι αν είναι απολύτως κάθετο στις δύο από τις τέσσερις πλευρές του, τότε συνεχίζουμε το χτίσιμο.

Τα Άλφα μπλοκ που εφάπτονται στο τριγωνικό ράμμα, τα κόβουμε λοξά με έναν τροχό, αφού πρώτα  έχουμε σημαδέψει με την βοήθεια του ράμματος, την σωστή κλίση της γωνίας.
Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, χτίζουμε και την εξωτερική τοιχοποιία 

Προσέχουμε να διατηρούμε όλους τους κάθετους αρμούς, σε ίσια νοητή  ευθεία.
Κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο τελειώνουμε το χτίσιμο.
Δεν πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε να τοποθετήσουμε εξωτερικά, και το διάτρητο τούβλο ( πέρμακ χώλς ) στο κέντρο του τριγώνου, και λίγο πιο κάτω από την κορυφή, για τον αερισμό της τοιχοποιίας.

Ακόμα όταν άρχιζε να βρέχει, ( συχνό φαινόμενο στην Αγγλία, ) σκεπάζαμε την εξωτερική τοιχοποιία με ρολό από λινάτσα, ώστε να μην πάρει την λάσπη από τους αρμούς, το νερό.

Όταν η θερμοκρασία ήταν 0 ή - αρνητική κάτω του μηδενός, δεν χτίζαμε. ( πίναμε τσάι στο βαν. )
Αν έκανες το λάθος και έκτιζες με αρνητικές θερμοκρασίες, μετά κατά την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας σε θετικές + τιμές, παρουσιαζόταν το εξής πρόβλημα.

Η παγωμένη λάσπη, άρχιζε να ξεπαγώνει, την ίδια χρονική περίοδο, σε όλους τους αρμούς.
Οι πρώτοι φρέσκοι αρμοί όμως, ήταν αδύνατον να παραλάβουν το βάρος των πάνω σειρών, με αποτέλεσμα να υποχωρούν και να πέφτει η τοιχοποιία. ( Δεν είχαν προλάβει να ξεραθούν, όπως γίνετε στις θετικές θερμοκρασίες, πριν χτίσουμε τις επόμενες σειρές.)

Έτσι παρατηρούμε ότι, κατά την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας, αρχικός, η τοιχοποιία άρχιζε να βγάζει νερό από τους αρμούς, και μετά να στραβώνει και να πέφτει.  

Χρήσιμες λέξεις της Αγγλικής ορολογίας, στην Ελληνική γλώσσα.

Ράμμα =  στρίνγκ
Συνδετήρες τοιχοποιίας =  Γουόλ ταις. 
Χτίστης = Μπρίκ  λέιαρ.
Χτίσιμο =  Μπρίκ γουόρκ
Τούβλο = Μπρίκ
Αρμός = κος
Αρμός τοποθέτησης ασφαλτόπανου = ντάμ κος
Πρέκι = Λέντλ
Λάσπη = Μάκ, κόμποστ, πλάστερ
Σκαλωσιά = Σκάφελ
Βάσεις = Φαουντέησονς.
Κλίση =  Άνγλ
Δοκοί ξύλου = τίμπα
Διάτρητο τούβλο αερισμού = Πέρμακ χωλς 

Φωτογραφίες από χτίσιμο δικό μου στην ΙΟ, με τετράγωνο αρμό, που φτιάχνει το εργαλείο της κάτω φωτογραφίας του
πρώτου url   http://postimage.org/image/hnv4wgdp5/


http://postimage.org/image/6i9gmjq41/

http://postimage.org/image/ezmr2oyw1/

http://postimage.org/image/wk3tlpbpp/

----------

Xάρης

----------

